# Light hours for your refugium?



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

So on my tank I have been running my main light ~ 12 hours and the light on my refugium the 12 hours opposite. I have no reason as to why as this only made sense to me. So far I have not had a reason to switch but I read somewhere to leave your light on the refugium 24/7 but I missed the why. What are you guys doing and why?
Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The way your going is one option,opposite light cycles help hold pH steady.I run 24/7 so caluerpa(the ones that can) don't go asexual.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Run it opposite your main lighting, this will keep your ph up. I run mine 24-7, keep the cheato growing and the water clean.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

I might try running it a little longer or all of the time. I am having a little trouble keeping my ph where I want. I am just running a single CFL Directly above my cheato.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Lighting doesn't have to be as extreme in fuge as the tank.Either run it opposite like your doing(could be longer time overlapping tank lights) or 24 hrs.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You can use CFL on the Sump, won't hurt anything.


----------



## Drwoodchopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! My Tank is really coming along great!


----------

